# Lost old white corsica proline, Avon-Wolcott



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

sounds like a great excuse for a new boat...


----------



## southerner (Jun 10, 2009)

i have actually been looking. have any ideas? didn't just wana call


----------

